

Google wave starts rolling, picks up over 100,000 new riders - FreeRadical
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/29/google-wave-starts-rolling-picks-up-over-100000-new-riders/

======
unalone
I'm interested in who in this community got access. Perhaps start an invite
circle? Or d'you think that's too informal for this community?

(My email address is i.am@me.com, if this gets rolling.)

~~~
spydez
[username] @ [username] .com

Don't have an invite yet. I'll help out if I get one tomorrow.

~~~
spydez
I got on Wave and sent out my invites. No need to send me one.

------
sant0sk1
100,000

(no reason we should all strain our eyes to place that comma)

~~~
FreeRadical
Thanks and updated.

------
param
From what I understood of the invite codes, only the direct invitees will have
some invites (8). People who receive invites from friends will not get any.
Therefore, the initial release is capped at 800,000 logins.

Just wanted to clarify as some people are in the 'please invite me and i'll
come back to spread some joy' mode.

------
dfreidin
I thought they weren't doing this expansion until tomorrow.

~~~
dfreidin
Looks like I was right: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=850654>

------
calambrac
I have developer sandbox access, but I haven't seen anything about this
rollout, nor have I gotten any invites to hand out. If/when I do, I'd be happy
to share a few here.

~~~
nissimk
I'd like a wave access invite please. I am nissimk here and on twitter and
gmail. thx.

------
chasingsparks
Why did someone just downvote everyone who made a request?

~~~
axod
It's not really making for an interesting conversation. (I didn't downmod).

BTW I do think the title is a little misleading. "Picks up 100,000 new riders"
makes you imagine they have got traction and 100k new users. The actual
article states that they are _opening_ _it_ _up_ to a further 100k users.
Maybe they'll get 100k takers, but I don't think it's quite the same thing as
already having the users. Clever PR though ;)

~~~
sjs
There are ~420 million people living in Canada (33), USA (304), UK (61), and
Australia (21) according to Google's public data. If 1/40th of a percent of
those are interested in Google Wave that's 100,000 people. Now think about the
rest of the people around the globe that also speak English and would be
interested. If they don't have 100,000 people lined up I would be extremely
surprised.

edit: Oh yes, and each of those 100,000 gets 8 invites. They should have a
bare minimum of 100,000 active users and possibly closer to the half million
mark. All speculation but it seems pretty reasonable to me.

------
aik
I'd love to try this out as well. aikon3390 -at- google's mail.

------
dawie
I would love an invite: davidsmit at google's little mail service.

